# ATV on road edge



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wondered!
There was talk of a statewide law for ATV use on county roads. Does anyone have information on what became of that idea?
Thanks


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

(PA 118 of 2013) - Natural resources; other; counties eligible to authorize off-road vehicles on road shoulders; *extend to entire state* and eliminate sunset. Amends sec. 81131 of 1994 PA 451 (MCL 324.81131). - *Effective September 25, 2013* - This law permits all counties and municipalities to open county roads and eliminates the previous sunset that would have come in effect for previously open counties.

*Counties and Municipalities board of commissioners will still need to vote on whether to open their roads, so the law doesn't immediately open the roads.* 

Just about every county north of M-57 allows ORV's on county roads, but each county has its own ordinance with some roads open and some closed. Some townships within counties are closed, and some townships in closed counties are open. Same deal for cities/villages-----county ordinances DO NOT include roads in municipalities, and each city must have their own ordinance.

Haven't heard of anything opening up in the southern lower peninsula yet, but I'm pretty sure lots of counties/townships are considering it.

Check with the local county/township/city government before you ride. Most have their ordinances listed on their websites (but not all).

I can provide you with pretty comprehensive info for anything north of M-57......pm me your e-mail address and let me know what info you want.

Steve


----------

